# H drol in Australia



## Chook232 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can anyone get h drol in Adelaide?? Did a cycle 6 months ago and loved the gains, and wanted to try another one. Tried to order some off e-bay but customs confiscated it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Chook232* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Check out sponsors but Australia is pretty strict.


----------



## g12528 (Nov 22, 2011)

hey mate im in adelaide. im new on this site, pm me ur email and ill sort u out


----------



## picklez (Nov 22, 2011)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the board. Check out sponsors but Australia is pretty strict.




Ah man, you got that right.... Nice place to live, but F@&#ing customs.....
Well, for some, anyway..


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

g12528 said:


> hey mate im in adelaide. im new on this site, pm me ur email and ill sort u out



Nice! Im new to this site too so I can't pm u either?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2011)

guys, please do not talk about this subject and aussie customs on the open forum


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

My bad,


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

This place has alot of good info


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2011)

Enjoy fellas, IM kicks arse!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello welcome


----------

